# Little Worms



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

I have these little white worms crawling around in my tank, should I do a water change? What if I can't get all of them out? Will they affect my p's?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its will probably be planaria and is harmless just do a good water change and gravel vac turn temp up to 82-84 add around half the normal dose of salt and this should cure it maybe on the second water change.
its from feeding the p's too much high protein food but hey who doesn't i get it once every month or 2.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds like planaria just do what dixon said and cut down on the feeding 
and make sure there is no food left over in the tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> its will probably be planaria and is harmless just do a good water change and gravel vac turn temp up to 82-84 add around half the normal dose of salt and this should cure it maybe on the second water change.
> its from feeding the p's too much high protein food but hey who doesn't i get it once every month or 2.
> dixon


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

just did a 30% water change and i will be adding salt soon.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one.
i actually looked really close in my tank today and guess what i have planaria again.
i think i will have to take my own advise and stop over feeding my p's again but after that experiment i did a couple of months ago they totaly eat like pigs now and i have to feed them every day again or they just fight each other constantly.
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> its will probably be planaria and is harmless just do a good water change and gravel vac turn temp up to 82-84 add around half the normal dose of salt and this should cure it maybe on the second water change.
> its from feeding the p's too much high protein food but hey who doesn't i get it once every month or 2.
> dixon










well said


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

oic yea i have them TOO.. thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

has anybody tried using CLOUT to treat this planaria problem.
i was thinking about using this stuff. but if there is an alternative i will try too.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Vacuum clean and salt treatment as recommended or you should add some "clean feeders" that will eat the little worms...!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> has anybody tried using CLOUT to treat this planaria problem.
> i was thinking about using this stuff. but if there is an alternative i will try too.


 Do NOT use Clout if you don't absolutely need to. The nematodes are harmless to fish. Getting rid of them requires reduced feeding, increased water changes and gravel vac.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i had the same problem when i had my rb in my small 10g tank. i would definatly recommend u do a water change and if you have gravel make sure you get all the gunk out of the gravel too cuz thats usually where the little worms are. Also u can go to ur local fish store and they have cemicals that will kill off the parasites so no worries


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

When I have a planaria problem, I add about 20 small goldfish feeders (.5") They eat em all up. When they're done eating the planaria, my P's eat em.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah i have that, my lfs said it was harmless and from biological filters...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> its will probably be planaria and is harmless just do a good water change and gravel vac turn temp up to 82-84 add around half the normal dose of salt and this should cure it maybe on the second water change.
> its from feeding the p's too much high protein food but hey who doesn't i get it once every month or 2.
> dixon


 mine too.









usually after days when my P laid eggs and i don't usually bother coz the frys will eat the worms. but the frys will be eaten by the big Ps coz i don't have space for the frys. TOINK!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm with DonH on ClOUT, also don't think you always have to add salt or other chemicals into your water at the first sign of trouble. You will make the problem greater if you don't know what you are doing or getting bad advice without us seeing fish (and conditions) first hand. Those white worms while annoying are harmless based on what you described. Usually comes from overfeeding and not cleaning left over scraps.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have planeria right now. Plan to feed less and make sure I do a good gravel vaccumm. Really not a big deal IMO.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Are they very visible to the naked eye?

Where are they most likely located?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

they are visible, they just float around the tank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> Are they very visible to the naked eye?
> 
> Where are they most likely located?


 i get them on the front glass of my tank and they have gone again so no probs
dixon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I to have had the little white worms. I had to clean my gravel very well and add some salt to get rid of those little bastards. I also got a couple of loaches because they eat them pretty readily, however he got eaten pretty fast himself, hahahaha.

Joe


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

mmmmm....i think i have them too, but the ones i see aren't white. they're ity bity, brown worms and they are right above the water level, stuck on the glass. plus, the last time i vaccumed the gravel, i kicked up a TON of what looked like left over blackworm feeders. i couldn't get them all up at the time, and i'm sure they're still there - just living deep in the gravel.. PLUS, i have a snail infestation. what should i do? i'm about do what you should never do, and clean out the tank completely, and switch from gravel to larger pebbles. any suggestions?

-Sarah


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

put a piece of cucumber in it and pull it out when they all get on it.

and do it over until they are all gone.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

is this what it looks like? - planaria?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

no little tiny worms that are white, like little lines.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

in my 75 gal where i have 2 plecos, there is no planaria (i used to have) and in my 29 gal where i cant keep any plecos because my compressus kills em, i have tons of it. could be that my 75 is cleaner or that plecos eat them (which id think they would because they are on the glass along with the algae..)


----------

